# doe and kids died !!!!!!



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

So in May my nieghbors Boer doe had triplets The first one a buckling dead #2 doeling live #3 doeling dead all 3 where small for the breed. Mama was at least 200 pds she was 3 days over due. Her colostrum was cloudy and gliseryan thick. Her udder was the size of a baseball. Mama delivered what looked to be the afterbirth but kept straining she died 2 days later. Her remianing doeling Fancy Pants was bottle feed and is doing well to this day. Mama was 3 to 4 years old. Any ideas on what happened?????


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

The reason the kids were smallish for the breed is, I'm guessing, because they were multiples and mom's nutrients had to be split up. That is normal. 

My theory is, either the mom had another kid in there (it's not common, but sometimes there can be two placentas), or something tore while giving birth (was it a hard kidding, do you know?). 

I'm so sorry about this, but glad that the other doeling is doing well.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

There are so many reasons, it is hard to say. We don't know anything about the husbandry or supplementation or feeding.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

As this happened in May to your neighbors, I'm wondering why you are asking now. Are you buying the doeling and wanting to assess risk? If so, we need to know some other things as well, regarding the health of the rest of the herd, and the neighbors' management, as ksalvagno mentioned.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Selenium deficiency is possible for extra small babies. Minerals play a key role. Loose salt and minerals should be out free choice. And supplements have to be given, if they are showing signs.

Colostrum can be very thick and yellow in color. This is normal.

If she wasn't fed properly, given alfalfa to help build her milk along with some grain and calfmanna, she won't have enough milk. But of course in moderation. Proper diet is crucial. 

Parasites can also effect them.

The mama dying could be a tear internally, that can happen. 

Or as suggested, she had another kid in there stuck, did you go in to check to see if she had any in there?

I am so sorry for the losses.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

So the reason i'm asking now is because I just found this website last week and yes I am considering buying the doeling This the doeling and her dam when baby was 6 hours old and yes we did have to pull the kids


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Goat_Scout said:


> The reason the kids were smallish for the breed is, I'm guessing, because they were multiples and mom's nutrients had to be split up. That is normal.
> 
> My theory is, either the mom had another kid in there (it's not common, but sometimes there can be two placentas), or something tore while giving birth (was it a hard kidding, do you know?).
> 
> I'm so sorry about this, but glad that the other doeling is doing well.


Don't let it fool you! It can be very common! Almost half my does had 2 placentas one year. Don't trust those suckers! Last year I had a doe that had a terrible time of things, I pulled two, bumped her and felt a 3rd and every time I went in there was so much......fleshy type stuff between the kid and my hand. After awhile I prayed I wasn't killing my doe and just got the kid out and it turned out she had 2 placentas as well and I had to go threw the first to get to the kid.
Ok though placenta awareness over lol
I agree the possibilities are endless. Im going to also guess another kid or she tore herself on the doe and lack of neutrino and or minerals on the kids. Goat scout is correct that it is not uncommon for a 3rd to be smaller then the others especially if the doe is not getting enough feed for all 3. Doesn't always mean that it wasn't offered it just simply didn't get to all the kids.
If baby's name is fancy pants (FYI I also have a fancy pants!) I'm assuming you have her?


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

no don't have her (yet!) She was definetly getting plenty of food and minrals But I do agree with Jessica85 she may have not gotten to all the kids. I would have gone kid hunting after she died but her owners didn't want me to (she was there first goat not that it would change in the future if this happens again)


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

So you were involved in the birth, and you've been involved with her life since? The risk is much less for you than for a complete stranger, you know how she has been fed and cared for her whole life.

I always suspect infection of some type or mineral deficiencies in stillborns and newborn fatalities. Both of them could have contributed to the dam's death as well. With the continued pushing for 2 days after birth, I suspect another kid. A tear could also have been there with another kid.

I doubt there is a genetic tie, or a lingering health issue. She'd be lucky to have you looking out for her.

Do you have a current picture of her? She's adorable in the one you shared.

:groupwelcome:


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

Yes I have been involed in her intire life The most recent picture I have Sorry It's not the greatest thank you for the welcome=) s far i'm having fun


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

She's cute! 

@Jessica84 - that is good to know about the second placenta, thanks!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

@Jessica84 - that is good to know about the second placenta, thanks![/QUOTE]

Someone here has, or had, a doe who always has, or had, a placenta between each kid. I don't remember who exactly. I think it is a breeder of Boers... I'll try to remember.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

mariarose said:


> Someone here has, or had, a doe who always has, or had, a placenta between each kid. I don't remember who exactly. I think it is a breeder of Boers... I'll try to remember.


I had a doe that would always have two placentas when she had multiples, one between kids and one after.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh probably was boers! Stinkers, they would be the ones that like to fool people simply because that’s what I have lol
Samatha she looks so sweet! She also looks very healthy  if you are worried because of her dam and siblings I wouldn’t. Sometimes things happen and have nothing to do with genetics.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Thanks for that Suzanne. Have you mentioned that before? Perhaps it is you I'm thinking of... But I was really thinking it was a Boer Breeder. Dunno why.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

mariarose said:


> Thanks for that Suzanne. Have you mentioned that before? Perhaps it is you I'm thinking of.


I'm not sure, but probably


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Well, anyway, it really taught me a lesson about thinking everything was done and dusted just because the afterbirth came.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

mariarose said:


> Well, anyway, it really taught me a lesson about thinking everything was done and dusted just because the afterbirth came.


It was always my go to on knowing they were done. I don't really like bumping, I mean if someone did that to me after I had a baby I wouldn't be happy! And going in would be worse. But I also know a stuck kid means death so I bump and then go in if I feel or think I feel anything.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

Thank to all who said she is cute


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

Thank to all who said she is cute


----------

